# [AM] Roads in Armenia • Հայաստան



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

As far as I know the border is still closed.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Indeed it is:









_http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27636894_


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

@ Verso; that picture is a year old, the talks of reopening the Turkish-Armenian border were in the second quarter of 2010 I believe.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Chris,the turks still keep it closed.


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

edited by Taller, Better



*P.S.*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Agreed. I deleted his post and ask that type of photo not be posted here again. 
Thanks


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Taller said:


> Agreed. I deleted his post and ask that type of photo not be posted here again.
> Thanks


Thanks


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Taller said:


> Agreed. I deleted his post and ask that type of photo not be posted here again.
> Thanks


Try not to delete all pictures next time. hno:


----------



## Newropean (Jan 15, 2010)

> *Shops and cafes along state roads of Armenia to have single architectural style*
> 
> PanARMENIAN.Net - During the November 18 sitting, the Armenian government approved introduction of a catalogue for architectural designs of trade and service facilities located at territories adjacent to the state and international roads.
> 
> ...


http://www.panarmenian.net/eng/econ...of_Armenia_to_have_single_architectural_style


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

sexy http://www.roadpics.net/Serie84a/slides/046_084a_ARM_M-2_Yerevan-Masis.jpg
:lol:


----------



## Triple C (Aug 23, 2010)

snowman159 said:


> Is it true that the borders between Armenia and Turkey are now open?
> 
> Interestingly, Google Maps suggests this route between London and Tehran:
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...25.648595&sspn=31.14686,56.513672&ie=UTF8&z=4


That's because of roads on Iran-Turkey border weren't drawn well by Google. Also, the Turkish-Armenian border hasn't opened yet. (dunno when will it be.)


----------



## Newropean (Jan 15, 2010)

> *Armenian Highway Project Falls Behind Schedule*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.azatutyun.am/content/article/2258406.html


----------



## treichard (Sep 5, 2009)

Question about border crossings and Armenia's E roads...

The UNECE prescribed a European Int'l Road (E002) to connect Meghri to southern Azerbaijan east and west of Meghri, just north of the Iran border. Of course, the land border crossings here are closed. 

How close to each of the two Azerbaijan-Armenia borders can one legally drive on the intended E002 road before reaching the road closure on each side? Is there a barricade <1 km from each side of each border? Or is the road closed farther from border? In other words, which parts of the intended E002 road is open to traffic in both countries?


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

beautiful Armenia (Hayastan/Armenestan), Sevan


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Iranian Truck in Armenia


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Is this going to be a trans-armenian kind of motorway??
42337177


----------



## Ruso141 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi every one. I have to do a project about Armenia for my high school here in Uruguay. I have some question which I was wondering if someone could help me with them:

1.It is true that Armenia has 15.000Km of roads, where 7.600 are expressways?. If it it true from where to where the expressways goes. A map showing this would be wonderfull for me. 

2.I don t understand armenian in the video of the motorway proyect, which is before mine post and post by Nima-Farid, what the green, red, yellow and blue colors means?

3. And the last question why did the turks close the road whit Armenia?

Thanks you for you attention, sorry for bother

Have a good one


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Armenia does not have 7600 kilometers of expressways. Perhaps the M-network is 7600 kilometers long, but I doubt even that. Armenia does have a number of 4-lane roads, some of which are motorway-like, but they don't have real motorway status roads as far as I know. 

Considering the very mountainous terrain in southern Armenia (the M2) I don't think this will be a motorway. There are no large cities in southern Armenia, and international through traffic from Iran is not that much that it requires a motorway. I think this is just an upgrade of the existing road.

The northern part from Yerevan to Gyumri may become a motorway or 4-lane highway at some point, as it is easier to construct.

The border between Armenia and Turkey is closed for political reasons. The frequent unrest in the northern Caucasus sometimes leaves Armenia very isolated. Only the borders with Iran and Georgia are open to traffic, but the border between Russia and Georgia is sometimes closed, which means transportation to Armenia is inefficient at times.


----------



## Ruso141 (Dec 22, 2008)

Good info thank you.

How much do you estimate that Armenia has of the 4-lane roads (no exactly motorways) that you say?. There can be 7.600km? or is it too much, and 15.000km of pavement roads is OK?. 
In the east does people from Azerbaijan also close the road as the turks?

Sorry for be annoying but I have another question. I read in wikypethia that the railway of Armenia is of 850Km would you say that is correct?


----------



## jelger (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes, to my understanding there will be no intersections - that seems most logical at this point as well, otherwise they could have kept using the current road. The remaining Armenians living in Lachin corridor area have to vacate the area (should already have yesterday - today Azerbaijan soldiers have taken control of the villages).

Concerning the Nakhchivan corridor: Armenia is trying to achieve alternatives to the road via Meghri along the Iranian border that Azerbaijan wants. Armenia wants it through the central section of Armenia, via the border town of Yeraskh at the northern tip of Nakhchivan. Some proposals are going around that would also be more beneficial for Armenia itself in domestic traffic etc.See my Paint sketch the alternative border crossings they propose - that would link with the existing main Armenian highways, rather than the southern M12 road which has no function for Armenians these days. Also, in Armennia there are serious concerns about Azerbaijans aspirations towards the southern Syunik region (or Zangezur for AZ), and a Meghri transport corridor would make it a liable Azerbaijan-Russian venture. Trust in Russians is also gone.


----------



## Pitchoune (Jun 17, 2009)

The easiest would still be a highway used by Azeri only without any intersections with Amrenian roads (so tunnels or bridges when necessary), without any allowed exits towards the rest of Armenia and under the control of some third parties (European Union hello ? do you want a foot and role in this region ?). Of course this highway would belong to Armenia even if its control is temporarily not under their control. At the moment the easiest way to have such a highway would still be around Meghri. But Aliyev has to stop calling it a Zangezur corridor (2x offensive since it implies it is separated from Armenia and this region is called Syunik in Armenia, not Zangezur). Such an highway would of course not interfere and be totally separated from the Armenia-Iran border crossing. Another nice route could be Nakchivan-Goris-Shushi-Stepanakert-Agdam but the 2 countries are not ready for that yet. And yeah Russians are not trustworthy anymore even for Armenians, letting hem have the control of such a road in Southern Syunik around Meghri would be bad. And I'm convinced that Azerbaijan long term goal is to seize Souther Syunik from Armenia. A dictature always needs more and more.


----------



## jelger (Apr 12, 2011)

Basically what Armenia wants is that Azerbaijani use the regular Armenian roads and not establishing an exclusive corridor.

Armenia is indeed trying to have the EU play a role, but we also have to face the complicated security landscape with little options. EU and NATO are not going to replace Russia as security guarantor. It is not going to happen in the current situation.


----------



## Pitchoune (Jun 17, 2009)

jelger said:


> Basically what Armenia wants is that Azerbaijani use the regular Armenian roads and not establishing an exclusive corridor.


How do they plan to control the movement of Azeri citizens ? Or do they plan to let them move free in Armenia ?


----------



## jelger (Apr 12, 2011)

The idea is to have normal operating border checkpoints with Azerbaijan and have people drive through Armenia. Let me quote the above linked article: "We are saying now – you may come and cross the Armenian border, drive to Nakhichevan in the manner prescribed by the legislation of the Republic of Armenia, even today". So yes, "move freely in Armenia" (but within the law of Armenia).

What Armenia doesn't want is to have to M12 along the Araks and Meghri becoming an exclusive operation with Russia having leverage over all involved parties.

Basically that road is already under Russian control. There is a Russian checkpoint right here.








38°53'48.4"N 46°16'17.2"E · E002, Meghri 3401, Armenia


E002, Meghri 3401, Armenia




maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## jelger (Apr 12, 2011)

Meanwhile the first photos and a video appeared of the new Lachin corridor that opened 30 August, while the old corridor closed. Eurasianet wrote an article that adresses the local fears of safety in winter, fears of Azerbaijan retaking control despite formal Russian protection while noting local concerns about the steep slopes up to 22%, many sharp turns and narrow road.



https://eurasianet.org/armenians-warily-travel-along-the-new-road-to-karabakh


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

More photos here, they appear to be from the same set of a press release: [AZ] Azerbaijan | road infrastructure • Azərbaycan...


----------



## jelger (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes they are.


----------

